# Tim's Old R34 GTR Nur



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Enjoy the porn 

R34GTR V-SPEC II N1 NUR pics from today. - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> Enjoy the porn
> 
> R34GTR V-SPEC II N1 NUR pics from today. - Skyline Owners Forum


Stunning car..

And in the thread there is a vid with me racing against it.. :clap:

A day at the airstrip... Here is my 750 bhp Skyli - Car Videos on StreetFire


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than a Millenium Jade Nur and with this legend of a GTR that is truly one of the european GTR icons with a insane spec! :bowdown1: Must be very well built seeing it have survived all that hard use over the past years, didn't this have 9sec 1/4 mile? :thumbsup:

The ice that was put in the car when it was in Denmark I don't want too comment... uke:


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

So nice


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking car.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

it goes to its new owner next week..

awesome car, when you drive it in the dark and change gear at high revs the full motorway both lanes turns into a fireball lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One of the few I'd change my baby for!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Stunning! like the insane boot badge nice touch!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!! :bowdown1:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I just want the gearbox


----------



## soniamari (Nov 13, 2010)

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V-spec II Nur and GTR M-spec & GTR M-spec Nur. Its one car I wouldn't mind having one day. I'm a big fan of Nissan and the R34..........


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

it looks great, even better than it looked 4 or 5 years ago. There is a small picture of it in a recent Redline Magazine GTR special (#159 autumn 2010 if anyone wanted to order it) taken at Bruntingthorpe in a circle with the lemon and my car and a few others. Tim's did 183mph on the runway. If I remember correctly, fastest of the day, just above the Lemon and I came third. That's in the rain. 

It was great all round road / drag car. I think it's probably had some paint since then and it now look pretty much perfect. Congrats to the new owner.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

blue34 said:


> it looks great, even better than it looked 4 or 5 years ago. There is a small picture of it in a recent Redline Magazine GTR special (#159 autumn 2010 if anyone wanted to order it) taken at Bruntingthorpe in a circle with the lemon and my car and a few others. Tim's did 183mph on the runway. If I remember correctly, fastest of the day, just above the Lemon and I came third. That's in the rain.
> 
> It was great all round road / drag car. I think it's probably had some paint since then and it now look pretty much perfect. Congrats to the new owner.


thanks, yes we had to have it corrected and painted and generally spend a bit of ££££ to get it mint again..

am going to upload some pics before it left today..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

some pics


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures jurgen.. The car is just stunning..
If i had knew it was on sale sooner, it would proberly still be in Denmark

I just hope it gets more appreciated now, with its new owner


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

stunning car... gold bullet....


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

really stunning car


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

*alloys*

That car is AMAZING!!! My favourite BNR34 of all time!! New owner is one lucky mother. What size is the alloys and what Offset are they? Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Speechless...


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

unreal car


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

jurgen you shouldn't sell it. my cousin has the same gr8 color.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a video of this car just uploaded on youtube, just sharing it 

RB28 R34 GTR V-SPEC II NÜR N1 (HD): RB28 R34 GTR V-SPEC II NÜR N1 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

stunning car you have there mate:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

paul450 said:


> stunning car you have there mate:thumbsup:


 Not mine unfortunately just thought to share this video mate, this car is really amazing :bowdown1:


----------

